# Editor wie z.B. KWrite, nur in bunt und in farbe...

## SarahS93

Gibt es einen Editor für die Grafischeoberfläche der so ist wie z.B. KWrite aber der in farbe und bunt ist?!

----------

## Christian99

was soll denn bunt sein?

----------

## SarahS93

Sowas wie Farbe  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Ich verstehe die Frage ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.

----------

## py-ro

Hä? kwrite ist doch nicht scwarz/weiß, vielleicht solltest du beschreiben was du wirklich willst.

Die große Schwester ist übrigens Kate und der ganze große Bruder kdevelop, die benutzen alle die selbe Editor Komponente.

Bye

Py

----------

## SkaaliaN

Er wird bestimmt Syntax-Highlighting meinen.

Ich nutze gvim und bin sehr zufrieden.

----------

## franzf

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Die große Schwester ist übrigens Kate und der ganze große Bruder kdevelop, die benutzen alle die selbe Editor Komponente.

 

Tjo, aber kdevelop ist DEUTLICH bunter! Und das ist jetzt kein Scherz  :Wink: 

Das kommt daher, dass kdevelop eingehend analysiert was denn da tatsächlich programmiert ist. Jeder Bezeichner bekommt eine eigene Farbe. Wie bunt das am Ende wird kann man in den settings einstellen (jedenfalls ging das als ich kdevelop zuletzt verwendet habe). Normales syntax-highlighting wirkt dagegen wie Scharzweiß-Fernsehen  :Wink: 

----------

## SarahS93

Syntax-Highlighting ist das was ich (sie, nicht er) meint(e). Kam einfach nicht auf das Wort.

Danke für die Infos, ich gucke mir die Editoren an ....

----------

## Christian99

kwrite kann das aber auch. unter extras->hervorhebung

----------

## oliver2104

Schau dir auch dev-util/geany an. 

Ist dzt. mein Favorit

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Syntax-Highlighting ist das was ich (sie, nicht er) meint(e). Kam einfach nicht auf das Wort.
> 
> Danke für die Infos, ich gucke mir die Editoren an ....

 

Sorry..! Ich hätte mir den Nickname ansehen sollen.. 

Ich werde es mir merken.   :Embarassed:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## michael_w

Kate kann wunderbares Syntax-Highlighting.

----------

## scurrell

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Syntax-Highlighting ist das was ich (sie, nicht er) meint(e). Kam einfach nicht auf das Wort.
> 
> 

 

Eigentlich würde sich ja jetzt die Frage anbieten ( wegen dem fachchinesisch ):

Welcher Editor kann denn KEIN fachchinesisch ?

Und wenn ja, bei welchen gängigen Programmiersprachen. z.B. Pascal, C/C++, Python, Basic

http://99-bottles-of-beer.net/abc.html

@SarahS93: Es geht doch um eine Programmiersprache ?

----------

## py-ro

scurrell die Funktion wird auch in Deutsch so bezeichnet und selbst mit rudimentären Englischkenntnissen kann man sich herleiten was es ist. Vor allem da die Worte so auch annähernd im normalen deutschen Sprachgebrauch verwendet werden. Es gibt noch die Übersetzung "Syntax Hervorhebung", aber die ist AFAIK selten.

Tatsache ist, das fast jeder moderner Editor das kann, mal für mehr, mal für weniger Sprachen. Eine Auflistung nach Sprachen wäre sehr sehr lang und wohl nie Vollständig.

----------

## scurrell

Der TE oops, die TE hatte leider nicht mit angemerkt, für was sie dieses benötigt.

----------

## franzf

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Tatsache ist, das fast jeder moderner Editor das kann, mal für mehr, mal für weniger Sprachen. Eine Auflistung nach Sprachen wäre sehr sehr lang und wohl nie Vollständig.

 

Und unnütz wäre die Auflistung auch, denn üblicherweise ist der Support für eine bestimmte Sprache nicht feste eingebaut sondern wird über syntax-files erreicht. Dadurch ist es theoretisch möglich, jedem Editor alle existierenden Sprachen "beizubringen".

----------

